# Alex Moulton on radio



## Yellow Fang (14 Sep 2009)

Anyone hear Alex Moulton on Saturday Live on R4? He didn't actually mention his bikes, but he talked about his work with Alec Issigonis on the mini. Alex Moulton designed the suspension.


----------



## cityboy (7 Oct 2009)

I think the radio item was about the aniversary on the launch of the mini which is why they didn't ask him about the bike. I hear he did an interview for a TV documentary being made on the history of the Brompton.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Oct 2009)

If you've notheard these, they're rather good;

The Moulton Story, pts 1 & 2
http://thebikeshow.net/the-moulton-story-part-one/
http://thebikeshow.net/the-moulton-story-part-two/


----------

